# Ancient technology



## Furryanimal (Jan 5, 2019)

What's a piece of ancient technology you owned or remember?Perhaps you have something that still works..

A friend of mine had one of these-


----------



## Butterfly (Jan 6, 2019)

When you said "ancient technology" I thought you meant something from ancient Egypt or something.


----------



## Tommy (Jan 6, 2019)

Hehe.  I guess the term "ancient technology" is relative.  I certainly wouldn't include anything with a transistor or a printed circuit board.

My dad's sliderule (which I still have and can still use), maybe.


----------



## Furryanimal (Jan 6, 2019)

*'Ancient' technology-like the sixties to the early 2000's!*


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 6, 2019)

I just posted this on another forum...I loved my Dansette , In my loft I still have many of the original 45's from my teens...


----------



## Capt Lightning (Jan 6, 2019)

At school in the 60's, we had to use slide rules.  I still have mine, a Thornton double sided rule and no batteries required.


----------



## Furryanimal (Jan 6, 2019)

hollydolly said:


> I just posted this on another forum...I loved my Dansette , In my loft I still have many of the original 45's from my teens...


get them down and play them!


----------



## Tommy (Jan 6, 2019)

Furryanimal said:


> *'Ancient' technology-like the sixties to the early 2000's!*


Hahahahahaha!!  That describes 90% of the non-consumables in our house!
I do have a nice Marantz 450W receiver and Pioneer direct-drive turntable from the early '70s downstairs.  I keep meaning to bring 'em up so we can "spin some platters". :fun:


----------



## Aunt Bea (Jan 6, 2019)

_"Riding along in my automobile
My baby beside me at the wheel..."_- Chuck Berry

​


----------



## rgp (Jan 6, 2019)

How many remember the* four-track*?..........before the eight-track?..........or the in-car *record players* before that?.........they didn't work very well at all.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jan 6, 2019)




----------



## IKE (Jan 6, 2019)

Kodak Instamatic 110.

I've still got one like the one pictured and a couple of flash cubes in the closet.....might be kinda hard finding film for it nowadays.


----------



## Tommy (Jan 6, 2019)

rgp said:


> How many remember the* four-track*?..........before the eight-track?..........or the in-car *record players* before that?.........they didn't work very well at all.



In high school, I had a friend who had an in-car record player in his new, burgundy '65 Mustang.  Very cool at the time!


----------



## Butterfly (Jan 6, 2019)

I guess the most  ancient piece of technology in the house that still works is ME!


----------



## Furryanimal (Jan 6, 2019)

IKE said:


> Kodak Instamatic 110.
> 
> I've still got one like the one pictured and a couple of flash cubes in the closet.....might be kinda hard finding film for it nowadays.


i had one of those.Bet someone has a stash of film somewhere!


----------



## Aunt Bea (Jan 7, 2019)




----------



## Fyrefox (Jan 22, 2019)

The View Master!  Small slides were on circular disks that you put into a viewer, and held towards a light source to view.  A click of a lever changed to the next image, and hundreds of titles were available.


----------



## Gary O' (Jan 22, 2019)

Fyrefox said:


> View attachment 61428The View Master!  Small slides were on circular disks that you put into a viewer, and held towards a light source to view.  A click of a lever changed to the next image, and hundreds of titles were available.



My wife worked there!

Just off hwy 217, Beaverton OR
In its waning days
Graveyard shift

A bit OT, but, hey, I’m a wordy cuss.

Rather large facility
And dank
Airplane glue was the main ingredient
Bosses had been there forever
Mean 

She’d come home pooped
One morning she was extra tired
I asked how her night went

_‘Oh, gawd I’m tired, I was on Mickey’s face all night’ _

Heh, couldn’t help but snicker at what went thru my mind

So, I’d share

She didn’t find the humor 


Anyway, they shut down the place
Hazmat sealed off the area and hauled out large truck loads of contaminated earth

Not sure where they took it all, but hope not to see it real soon


----------



## Gary O' (Jan 23, 2019)

too good

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oHNEzndgiFI


----------



## Furryanimal (Jan 23, 2019)

Gary O' said:


> too good
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oHNEzndgiFI



Great.Looks like me when I got my first iPad.Teenage nephew saved the day many times.But he was baffled by vinyl records..


----------



## RadishRose (Jan 23, 2019)

I still have it. I think.


----------



## Gary O' (Jan 23, 2019)

Furryanimal said:


> .....But he was baffled by vinyl records..



I’m still baffled at how such glorious sound can come outa grooves in vinyl 

Guess that's why the ancient term 'groovy' came into being


----------



## moosehead (Jan 23, 2019)

And these kids trying to figure out that phone will some day be out in the world contributing to society. Then again, in my day, I couldn't figure out how the smoke signal thing worked.

Of course there soon was the pony express so I could write a letter instead of almost burning down the town...


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jan 23, 2019)




----------

